# Tim Wells shooting Oneida



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

JMart294 said:


> seen on the relentless pursuit fb page that tim was shooting Oneida. so i guess that means it was Mathews that dropped him over the whole spear hunting deal. Sad, was a huge Mathews fan but can honestly say i doubt il ever own one again.


youre not going to shoot a mathews because tim wells isnt? who cares who's shooting what? i hear hanes dropped him too, so what are you going to do for underwear?


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

ngurb said:


> youre not going to shoot a mathews because tim wells isnt? who cares who's shooting what? i hear hanes dropped him too, so what are you going to do for underwear?


lol..... I'm not going to support a company that doesn't support a legal hunting method. That's why I will not buy from Mathews or Under Armor. and also I'm a fruit of the loom guy myself.


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

I could have speared a lot of deer right below me. This makes me want to try it.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I should have brought my spear..


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tim can kill a deer with any bow he chooses. He is a fantastic shot as well as hunter. Doesn't influence me in what bow I will shoot. Although Oneida has some nice features.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> Tim can kill a deer with any bow he chooses. He is a fantastic shot as well as hunter. Doesn't influence me in what bow I will shoot. Although Oneida has some nice features.


Sure he can. It's just a little harder to make the house payments with an Onieda.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

JMart294 said:


> lol..... I'm not going to support a company that doesn't support a legal hunting method. That's why I will not buy from Mathews or Under Armor. and also I'm a fruit of the loom guy myself.


im still laughing


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sure the paycheck from Oneida is a lot less than the one from Mathews. But at least he can sleep at night knowing he did not compromise his beliefs for the almighty dollar. I wonder how man other so called pros can say the same?


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd say he's not to worried.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will be interesting to see if more company's follow Under Armor and Mathews. I personally would never try to chuck a spear at a deer. Not because I'm against it but because I'm nowhere near that talented and know I would fail miserably at spear hunting lol. It just sucks some of these companies are against a legal way of hunting. some of you may not see an issue but I do. I choose to not buy from UA and Mathews because of their views. not because of who uses or doesn't use their products.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Blackeagle1 said:


> I'm sure the paycheck from Oneida is a lot less than the one from Mathews. But at least he can sleep at night knowing he did not compromise his beliefs for the almighty dollar. I wonder how man other so called pros can say the same?


thats injecting quite a bit of certainty that mathews offered to keep him and he said no. Funny how most everyone that gets fired says that they quit for some moral reason. not saying i have any idea what the circumstances are here, nor will it affect my life whatsoever.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well he posted on his page that's what happened. They told him to stop spearing on his show or they'd drop him. He told them to shove it. I don't think he's a liar. Won't effect my life either.


----------



## Number17 (Jul 20, 2011)

ngurb said:


> thats injecting quite a bit of certainty that mathews offered to keep him and he said no. Funny how most everyone that gets fired says that they quit for some moral reason. not saying i have any idea what the circumstances are here, nor will it affect my life whatsoever.


I don't think you are seeing the picture clearly.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

it is an interesting subject. a lot bigger picture than tim wells. should the "industry" weed out what is perceived as improper methods by todays society in order to maintain most other methods? cut off a finger to save the hand? im not saying its right or wrong, but i can certainly see both sides.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Number17 said:


> I don't think you are seeing the picture clearly.


i didnt see a picture on this thread


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> Sure he can. It's just a little harder to make the house payments with an Onieda.


I don't think that his only source of income. Think he farms and such also. I like him and think he is funny and a outdoorsman not just a hunter.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

ngurb said:


> it is an interesting subject. a lot bigger picture than tim wells. should the "industry" weed out what is perceived as improper methods by todays society in order to maintain most other methods? cut off a finger to save the hand? im not saying its right or wrong, but i can certainly see both sides.


I agree with you. This we all need to stick together doesn't fly anymore. The us population is around 325 million. Around 40 million hunt, fish and trap. Clearly were the minority. If most of the county wants to end hunting, we will lose. This is how I see it. We're all in a boat. Some people are shooting holes in the bottom of our boat. I'm throwing those people overboard. I don't see Tim Wells as one of the people.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

JMart294 said:


> seen on the relentless pursuit fb page that tim was shooting Oneida. so i guess that means it was Mathews that dropped him over the whole spear hunting deal. Sad, was a huge Mathews fan but can honestly say i doubt il ever own one again.


interesting concept... let me throw a curveball at you though. If Tim Wells isn't enough of a celebrity hunter to move the needle that he ended up with Oneida does that mean Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Elite, Prime also passed on his services or does it mean that they also asked him to eschew spear hunting and he told them to pound sand... because I could certainly make a case that other bow companies, including the one you currently shoot, also aren't down with the spear hunting or they certainly would've scooped up Tim Wells...


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Blackeagle1 said:


> I agree with you. This we all need to stick together doesn't fly anymore. The us population is around 325 million. Around 40 million hunt, fish and trap. Clearly were the minority. If most of the county wants to end hunting, we will lose. This is how I see it. We're all in a boat. Some people are shooting holes in the bottom of our boat. I'm throwing those people overboard. I don't see Tim Wells as one of the people.


First let me say I agree with you and understand what you mean. However if you will indulge me let's look at this another way. We have many, many in our ranks (hunters in general) who shoot anything brown, take unethical shots, and engage in hunting methods an outsider would find offensive. Where do we draw the line and who do we toss out of the boat.

I worked at a F&S for a bow season and was so offended at what they would do to sell bows I had to leave. There were quite a few people who came in in the middle of the week for their first bow and planned to be in the woods with it on the weekend. I could tell you stories that would make you puke.

Do I think spear hunting is an ideal method for hunting deer, no way. However I don't think some of the people out there hunting with other methods belong in the woods either.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

JMart294 said:


> lol..... I'm not going to support a company that doesn't support a legal hunting method. That's why I will not buy from Mathews or Under Armor. and also I'm a fruit of the loom guy myself.


But you are a member here, and I see lots of people throwing legal hunters under the bus on this site...daily when I check this site out.

Tim will be fine, and I'm glad he stood up for his beliefs, but mathews will be fine too...there are politics in everything, I stay out of them, I will shoot my mathews and enjoy relentless pursuit.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

kscumminsdriver said:


> interesting concept... let me throw a curveball at you though. If Tim Wells isn't enough of a celebrity hunter to move the needle that he ended up with Oneida does that mean Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Elite, Prime also passed on his services or does it mean that they also asked him to eschew spear hunting and he told them to pound sand... because I could certainly make a case that other bow companies, including the one you currently shoot, also aren't down with the spear hunting or they certainly would've scooped up Tim Wells...


You act like onieda was his last resort. I ve shot Oneidas for 30!years. They're great bows. Also, great for finger shooting which most other brands are not. Tim, like me is a finger shooter. Maybe he asked other companies, I have no idea.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

onieda does seem to fit his style better. anyone on these shows isnt doing it for the money. they have enough money to do the shows.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ngurb said:


> onieda does seem to fit his style better. *anyone on these shows isnt doing it for the money.* they have enough money to do the shows.


Tim is one of the best bow hunters I know. That said to buy space for the relentless pursuit show costs thousands each week. He has to sign yearly contracts. So yes, I would say he does need the money.:teeth:


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

JMart294 said:


> I'm a fruit of the loom guy myself.


Ditto.


----------



## papachuby (Nov 19, 2008)

Nothing wrong with spear hunting in my eyes. Probably doesn't help sell/advertise bows though.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> Tim is one of the best bow hunters I know. That said to buy space for the relentless pursuit show costs thousands each week. He has to sign yearly contracts. So yes, I would say he does need the money.:teeth:


being a good bowhunter has nothing to do with it. i am very aware what it cost, and i also know they write off leases, hunting license fees, lodging, fuel, guide fees, processing fees, taxidermy, flights, on and on and on... many of them have a hunting show and run red to offset taxes in some other business.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ngurb said:


> being a good bowhunter has nothing to do with it. i am very aware what it cost,* and i also know they write off leases, hunting license fees, lodging, fuel, guide fees, processing fees, taxidermy, flights, on and on and on*... many of them have a hunting show and run red to offset taxes in some other business.


First off if Tim wasn't a great bow hunter, I doubt many people would watch his show. So IMHO it has everything to do with it. You just showed many other added expenses. It takes thousands of dollars to produce and run a show. I know Tim well enough to know, he doesn't run in the red to offset taxes for another business. That is just crazy talk.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Mathews is a bow company...they want you on TV shooting their bow....not throwing a spear.


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

TheRiverBottom said:


> Mathews is a bow company...they want you on TV shooting their bow....not throwing a spear.


This in a nutshell^^

Plus, this kind of thing isn't helping the public perception of spear hunting and probably isn't a good look for being a company spokeman: http://www.wideopenspaces.com/tim-wells-almost-mortally-spears-video/


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

someday the non hunting public is going to vote if hunting will continue or be a thing of the past. just remember that. Its one thing to partake in something, its another to video it all for the world to see. it sure doesnt help when you spear yourself in the process. all im going to say about it. feel bad he lost is big payday from mathews, nope!


----------



## fmb (Jan 23, 2006)

Tim who?


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

fmb said:


> Tim who?


I was thinking the same thing, never heard of him until now.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

ngurb said:


> youre not going to shoot a mathews because tim wells isnt? who cares who's shooting what? i hear hanes dropped him too, so what are you going to do for underwear?


Amazing that people choose a bow based on what some schmuck celebrity shoots. 
I have found that going to a pro shop and shooting several bows is the best way to determine what's best for me. 
And honestly, I doubt that these "boycotts" do any good. There are so many things being boycotted, I can't keep track of what I am supposed to buy and what I can't buy.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

JMart294 said:


> seen on the relentless pursuit fb page that tim was shooting Oneida. so i guess that means it was Mathews that dropped him over the whole spear hunting deal. Sad, was a huge Mathews fan but can honestly say i doubt il ever own one again.



That's a BIG jump to assume Mathews dropped him over spear hunting. Hasn't he been spear hunting for a number of years?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Who is Tim Wells?


----------



## Lost Sheep (Oct 24, 2013)

Tim Wells is a finger shooter anyway and Oneida is the only bow worth having for bowfishing. For hunting there are many brands to choose from including Mathews, Oneida, etc. Sounds like a perfect match.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Tim Wells is one of the best shots I have seen when it comes to shooting all types of game with archery equipment.
if I had to rely on him for my next meal I am pretty sure I'd eat well.
His show is a bit goofy but that's his style. I love his commercials and his way of doing things.
I shoot Mathews, not because he does...did. I will not switch because he did.....was made too.
I will watch his show no matter what he hunts with. He is a guy I would take out on my ground and let him hunt with me.

CG


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I really like tim, have met him a few times and has always been down to earth. The post he had on face book was a sponsor was going to drop him if he continued to hunt with a spear during the 2017 season, he told them to pound sand, he is really good buddy's with John Paul morris, who happens to own oneida bows, and is also a spear hunter, seem like a good fit to me. I h e nothing against spear hunting at all, I shoot a mathews and honestly hate that they would do that. But I'm probably not gonna change, but may persuade me to try abother brand in the future


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I really like him also, his shows are really good. Hunts just about everything with every known weapon there is. Probably the best shot ive ever seen when it comes to killing animals. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I bet he was picked on terribly as a kid.


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

JMart294 said:


> lol..... I'm not going to support a company that doesn't support a legal hunting method. That's why I will not buy from Mathews or Under Armor. and also I'm a fruit of the loom guy myself.


Legal doesn't mean it's ethical , he spears livestock deer behind high fences. Kudos to Mathews


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

John Paul Morris bought Oneida about a year ago. He also owns Bass Pro. I think it's a good fit too like a few others have said. I also know what Mathews paid him at one time. It's not much. Tim doesn't need the money from Mathews to support his family. Good luck to him.


----------



## Kenotic (Dec 1, 2016)

I support Tim and his choice of hunting methodes. He does it better than anyone else. However, if I was a bow company I would not be down with it either. He could us the bow of his sponser instead of spearing and I am sure that is waht most companies would want to see him do.


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

IL John said:


> Legal doesn't mean it's ethical , he spears livestock deer behind high fences. Kudos to Mathews


Do you happen to know where he hunts? You seem well informed


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

IL John said:


> Legal doesn't mean it's ethical , he spears livestock deer behind high fences. Kudos to Mathews


Well Deputy Dog of the Ethics Police, if you bow hunt deers, you're still slinging spears...

Hey that rhymed!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Kenotic said:


> I support Tim and his choice of hunting methodes. He does it better than anyone else. However, if I was a bow company I would not be down with it either. He could us the bow of his sponser instead of spearing and I am sure that is waht most companies would want to see him do.


He's using spears from Cold Steel, another one of his other sponsors. He's just mixing it up a bit showing all of his sponsors some love.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, big picture. Shooting for Oneida puts him under the Bass Pro Shop umbrella. Now which company is bigger and can pay more. Must think of all the other sponsorships that fall into play. Think be outfoxed them all.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I always regretted going from fingers to a release but it got hard to find a finger bow that I liked.I didn't know Oneida was still making bows.I knew guys who had them in the late 80's but they were loud as heck.Are the new one's any good?


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

cretor11 said:


> Do you happen to know where he hunts? You seem well informed


His family owns Trophy Ridge Ranch in Fulton county IL. It's high fence and animals are classified as livestock and u can kill them with spears.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Who is Tim Wells?


You wouldn't approve of him I've seen him shoot some animals over bait. 

But he's an awesome shot and the show where the spear went thru his leg will show you what kind of person he is.


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

IL John said:


> His family owns Trophy Ridge Ranch in Fulton county IL. It's high fence and animals are classified as livestock and u can kill them with spears.


His family must be straight legit land barons and own property in Canada, Africa, Australia and TX. He's killed bears in Canada and a lot of animals I can't pronounce in Africa with spear, boomerang and blow gun. 

BTW, I'm not being argumentative for or against you - I'm just very careful in how broad a brush I paint anything hunting or 2A related. When it comes to these two things nothing is safe from an anti anything.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Did he shoot that coyote with a bow or didn't he get a pass through, I don't see any entry or exit wounds.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

JMart294 said:


> Will be interesting to see if more company's follow Under Armor and Mathews. I personally would never try to chuck a spear at a deer. Not because I'm against it but because I'm nowhere near that talented and know I would fail miserably at spear hunting lol. It just sucks some of these companies are against a legal way of hunting. some of you may not see an issue but I do. I choose to not buy from UA and Mathews because of their views. not because of who uses or doesn't use their products.


They aren't against a legal way of hunting, they are against a public perception (right or wrong) that might hurt their sales and revenue.

Business 101: the point of being in business is to make money. That's just the way it is


----------



## tacklebox80 (Feb 11, 2014)

48archer said:


> Did he shoot that coyote with a bow or didn't he get a pass through, I don't see any entry or exit wounds.


Texas heart shot according to the FB post


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

48archer said:


> Did he shoot that coyote with a bow or didn't he get a pass through, I don't see any entry or exit wounds.


His quote from his facebook page was that he shot it "in the brown eye" as it turned to run away. Also known as the Texas Heart Shot


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

palmatedbuck04;109802559 3 said:


> Who is Tim Wells?


Just in case you are serious. This was over 10 years ago. Watch "Lethal Flight" Best bow killing video I've ever seen.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

bowtech2006 said:


> You wouldn't approve of him I've seen him shoot some animals over bait.


Thanks for the heads up yeah not my type of guy


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Just in case you are serious. This was over 10 years ago. Watch "Lethal Flight" Best bow killing video I've ever seen.


Great shot selection.....


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Great shot selection.....


No tracking needed....


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

I find it ironic that putting a shaving sharp blade that is 2" wide and 10in long completely thru an animal at point blank range can be called unethical considering we are all slinging much smaller blades at much longer distances.

I don't really follow the guy but I remember him saying he's speared over 100 animals. Id love to hear his loss rate with a spear because I bet its damn near zero.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Blackeagle1 said:


> This we all need to stick together doesn't fly anymore. The us population is around 325 million. Around 40 million hunt, fish and trap. Clearly were the minority. If most of the county wants to end hunting, we will lose. This is how I see it. We're all in a boat. Some people are shooting holes in the bottom of our boat. I'm throwing those people overboard.


I find it interesting that this is probably the most factual, intelligent comment made when it comes to the "Spear" subject, yet it went completely ignored. You are 100% right.

I think I'll save it and use it later if you don't mind. :thumbs_up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ngurb said:


> onieda does seem to fit his style better. anyone on these shows isnt doing it for the money. they have enough money to do the shows.


Quite the assumption there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Rg176bnc said:


> I find it ironic that putting a shaving sharp blade that is 2" wide and 10in long completely thru an animal at point blank range can be called unethical considering we are all slinging much smaller blades at much longer distances.
> 
> I don't really follow the guy but I remember him saying he's speared over 100 animals. Id love to hear his loss rate with a spear because I bet its damn near zero.


I'd take that bet.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

He's missed quite a few on his shows. I'm assuming we don't see the poor shots.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not saying he has never missed or wounded. I'm betting there isn't many AT'ers that can match his hunting game room.:wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks for the heads up yeah not my type of guy


He is as legit as can be, he isn't afraid to do things the hard way, and is as good of a shot at game as there is.

https://youtu.be/60YGieyJIsw


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Obamacare and same sex marriage are both legal as are many other ''stupid'' things, doesnt mean they make sense. Legal or not the whole spear hunting thing is stupid esp in our day and age and I no longer bother watching his show because this stupid spear chunking is all he seems to do now. Why dont we start digging holes and cover them up waiting for the deer to fall in then stab them, tie them up or just put a plastic bag over their head ? Set a snare trap and then go back and hit them in the head with a hammer. You have to draw the line some where spear hunting ranks right up there with Obamacare and same sex marriages.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Rosiebull: Listen to Darren. Tim is not his type of guy. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

1faith said:


> Obamacare and same sex marriage are both legal as are many other ''stupid'' things, doesnt mean they make sense. Legal or not the whole spear hunting thing is stupid esp in our day and age and I no longer bother watching his show because this stupid spear chunking is all he seems to do now. Why dont we start digging holes and cover them up waiting for the deer to fall in then stab them, tie them up or just put a plastic bag over their head ? Set a snare trap and then go back and hit them in the head with a hammer. You have to draw the line some where spear hunting ranks right up there with Obamacare and same sex marriages.


impressive. spear hunting and same sex marriage in the same sentence.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Now that is funny Jmart I don't care what they say.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Personally I respect a man who will stand for what he believes. He has been spearing animals before Mathews and will continue after that! Obviously Tim has enough people that enjoy him and his show and he can probably shoot for anyone. Ethics vary with so many people to say what's not ethical despite it being legal really up to a person.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

OCHO505 said:


> Personally I respect a man who will stand for what he believes. He has been spearing animals before Mathews and will continue after that! Obviously Tim has enough people that enjoy him and his show and he can probably shoot for anyone. Ethics vary with so many people to say what's not ethical despite it being legal really up to a person.


good post.


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

Rg176bnc said:


> I find it ironic that putting a shaving sharp blade that is 2" wide and 10in long completely thru an animal at point blank range can be called unethical considering we are all slinging much smaller blades at much longer distances.
> 
> I don't really follow the guy but I remember him saying he's speared over 100 animals. *Id love to hear his loss rate with a spear because I bet its damn near zero*.


Animal or human?? The blood loss rate on the human was pretty impressive! lol


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

1faith said:


> Obamacare and same sex marriage are both legal as are many other ''stupid'' things, doesnt mean they make sense. Legal or not the whole spear hunting thing is stupid esp in our day and age and I no longer bother watching his show because this stupid spear chunking is all he seems to do now. *Why dont we start digging holes and cover them up waiting for the deer to fall in then stab them, tie them up or just put a plastic bag over their head ? Set a snare trap and then go back and hit them in the head with a hammer. *You have to draw the line some where spear hunting ranks right up there with Obamacare and same sex marriages.


lol!! A little sarcasm, but you make some good points. Will we soon be seeing deer drives on YouTube with hunting Celeb's running them off cliffs like the Native Americans used to do?

Or Lee and Tiff could just stand up in their tree and drop a big rock on their head. That'd make for some stellar TV!! "Hey Lee! I really _Crushed_ that one"!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Tim Wells running toward a brown bear to close the distance for a shot with the bow....



Tim Wells shooting that brown bear right between the eyes....





Nuff said.....


----------



## 1faith (Dec 8, 2010)

Why didn't he just use his spear ?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Cannot fix stupid.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

1faith said:


> Why didn't he just use his spear ?


It was the tool he chose for the job. Why don't you try a grizzly with a spear. If it works for you, maybe you could convince him to try.:mg: If you don't like him, feel free to try to out do him, or move on to another thread.:wink:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the folks who will give up someone else right to do as they want in the hope of keeping their right to do what they want...well, love may not be the correct term....:wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Some more showcasing insane talent 

https://youtu.be/-uzJnangEK0


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> Some more showcasing insane talent
> 
> https://youtu.be/-uzJnangEK0


That is absolutely incredible... just, wow!
I've always liked watching Tim Wells.
I don't care what bow he shoots... and, I doubt he does either.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

An absolute must see...the end is awesome 

https://youtu.be/aXBc-pW8OrE


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

zap said:


> Tim Wells running toward a brown bear to close the distance for a shot with the bow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was ethical! Head shots, really? Who does that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ruttin1 said:


> Well that was ethical! Head shots, really? Who does that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really, Tim Wells.....


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

zap said:


> I love the folks who will give up someone else right to do as they want in the hope of keeping their right to do what they want...well, love may not be the correct term....:wink:


I agree with you 100%. There are a few traits in humans that drive me CRAZY. 1)Laziness 2)Brown nose 3) Pass the buck aka won't take responsibility 4) Throwing others under the bus for self preservation.

When I hire someone at my firm, their employment contract I have them sign has the 4 above in there as grounds for termination.

I guess what I'm missing in this whole conversation is why anyone thinks spear hunting is a whole lot different than bow hunting. If I'm not mistaken, Tim Wells was a college javelin thrower and more than proficient with a spear. Most of us here are hunters and we sometimes get calloused to minute details. I don't every remember people coming down on Tim for spear hunting until that lady lost her UA deal. I DO remember people coming down hard on BOW HUNTING because of some bad shots and the deer suffering overnight and recovered the next day. Tim Silvia and Jason Aldean come to mind.

The antis were screaming that guns were much more humane - of course one breath later they would attack the 2A and try to take our guns, but hey, ya can't fix stupid.

Do I think people should own up to a bad shot? Yep. Do I think anyone is above making a bad shot? Nope. What's the alternative? Ban hunting? That's way more humane, then the antis can watch deer over populate and die of starvation and getting hit by vehicles. The body can decay and no one gets the benefit of the meat and the animal died a miserable death to boot.

I think if most were honest with ourselves and got to hunt as much as TV hunters where almost every time we hit the woods it was on film, we'd have more bad shots critiqued by the masses. Like any "celebrity" that's the path they chose and you have to take the good with the bad. I'm not stupid enough to believe all bad shots make it to TV either. Just like mine don't.

I even hate the defense of spear hunting by saying, "it is a legal means." Mainly because I see nothing wrong with spear hunting to begin with. Some people don't like gun hunting because the animal "doesn't have a sporting chance." It seems like no one in this country is happy unless they're miserable about something and want you to be as miserable as they are. Of course gun hunting is different. Every hunter who carries a gun into the woods makes a perfect shot and the deer dies instantly without feeling a thing. Kinda like being vaporized in a nuclear blast. At least in recorded history a gun hunter has never gut shot a deer that suffered for a long period of time before expiring out in no man's land never to be recovered. I'd be upset if that ever had a chance of happening. Or someone with a bow or gun getting all leg leaving a 2 or 3 legged deer at the mercy of predators to die via eaten alive.

I'm sure I'll get flamed profusely for this statement but when did we start making animals/game on par and equal to humans? I COMPLETELY respect an animal I kill (I said kill not harvest) and wish it to not suffer for a second. I won't take a stupid or high risk shot / nor will I take a low risk shot I don't feel my skill is up to. My belief is that animals are here for us to use and have dominion over. Like ANY resource it is to be respected and not abused. That does not have to be your belief and I totally respect that. That is true tolerance, not I'll tolerate you as long as you believe like I do.

I have too much left to do fighting my own shortcomings than to start on other's. If Tim Wells stood up for his convictions and told Mathews to pound sand, I stand and applaud him! If Tim Wells made a business choice to preserve the way he supports his family and not be a welfare suck on society, I stand and applaud him as well.


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

Tim Wells is one of the craziest guys on this planet, great show, one of best shots, and entertaining. If the Ethics police could shoot like that they wouldn't be spouting off. Died faster than bow shot I ever seen, Ethical ?where do you think T-bone steer gets killed, think they put one thru the lungs. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

dougell said:


> I always regretted going from fingers to a release but it got hard to find a finger bow that I liked.I didn't know Oneida was still making bows.I knew guys who had them in the late 80's but they were loud as heck.Are the new one's any good?


They're really good. If they were loud it only because they were out of tune.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

[quote name="zap" post=1098053393]I love the folks who will give up someone else right to do as they want in the hope of keeping their right to do what they want...well, love may not be the correct term....:wink:[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
I agree with you 100%. There are a few traits in humans that drive me CRAZY. 1)Laziness 2)Brown nose 3) Pass the buck aka won't take responsibility 4) Throwing others under the bus for self preservation.<br />
<br />
When I hire someone at my firm, their employment contract I have them sign has the 4 above in there as grounds for termination.<br />
<br />
I guess what I'm missing in this whole conversation is why anyone thinks spear hunting is a whole lot different than bow hunting. If I'm not mistaken, Tim Wells was a college javelin thrower and more than proficient with a spear. Most of us here are hunters and we sometimes get calloused to minute details. I don't every remember people coming down on Tim for spear hunting until that lady lost her UA deal. I DO remember people coming down hard on BOW HUNTING because of some bad shots and the deer suffering overnight and recovered the next day. Tim Silvia and Jason Aldean come to mind.<br />
<br />
The antis were screaming that guns were much more humane - of course one breath later they would attack the 2A and try to take our guns, but hey, ya can't fix stupid.<br />
<br />
Do I think people should own up to a bad shot? Yep. Do I think anyone is above making a bad shot? Nope. What's the alternative? Ban hunting? That's way more humane, then the antis can watch deer over populate and die of starvation and getting hit by vehicles. The body can decay and no one gets the benefit of the meat and the animal died a miserable death to boot.<br />
<br />
I think if most were honest with ourselves and got to hunt as much as TV hunters where almost every time we hit the woods it was on film, we'd have more bad shots critiqued by the masses. Like any "celebrity" that's the path they chose and you have to take the good with the bad. I'm not stupid enough to believe all bad shots make it to TV either. Just like mine don't.<br />
<br />
I even hate the defense of spear hunting by saying, "it is a legal means." Mainly because I see nothing wrong with spear hunting to begin with. Some people don't like gun hunting because the animal "doesn't have a sporting chance." It seems like no one in this country is happy unless they're miserable about something and want you to be as miserable as they are. Of course gun hunting is different. Every hunter who carries a gun into the woods makes a perfect shot and the deer dies instantly without feeling a thing. Kinda like being vaporized in a nuclear blast. At least in recorded history a gun hunter has never gut shot a deer that suffered for a long period of time before expiring out in no man's land never to be recovered. I'd be upset if that ever had a chance of happening. Or someone with a bow or gun getting all leg leaving a 2 or 3 legged deer at the mercy of predators to die via eaten alive.<br />
<br />
I'm sure I'll get flamed profusely for this statement but when did we start making animals/game on par and equal to humans? I COMPLETELY respect an animal I kill (I said kill not harvest) and wish it to not suffer for a second. I won't take a stupid or high risk shot / nor will I take a low risk shot I don't feel my skill is up to. My belief is that animals are here for us to use and have dominion over. Like ANY resource it is to be respected and not abused. That does not have to be your belief and I totally respect that. That is true tolerance, not I'll tolerate you as long as you believe like I do.<br />
<br />
I have too much left to do fighting my own shortcomings than to start on other's. If Tim Wells stood up for his convictions and told Mathews to pound sand, I stand and applaud him! If Tim Wells made a business choice to preserve the way he supports his family and not be a welfare suck on society, I stand and applaud him as well.

Very well said.


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Ill pry get eatin alive by people after this post and go back to work, but when you run to close the distance to head off a grizzly bear before it gets to thick cover, and it picks its head up and see's you 10yds away, and the guide with the iron sight rifle is 150yds away. Ethical or not if your confident in your shooting ability and equipment yeah i dont blame him for shooting it between the eyes in a kill or be killed situation. Even if he did shoot him in the heart or lungs bear still could been on top of him before it expired after a heart lung shot. Could i do it idk, my mind would pry go into oh sh** mode. He's a hell of a hunter and bow shot. Also if i remember right didnt they find out his guides rifle was jammed after he shot the griz?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hoyt Bowhunter said:


> Ill pry get eatin alive by people after this post and go back to work, but when you run to close the distance to head off a grizzly bear before it gets to thick cover, and it picks its head up and see's you 10yds away, and the guide with the iron sight rifle is 150yds away. Ethical or not if your confident in your shooting ability and equipment yeah i dont blame him for shooting it between the eyes in a kill or be killed situation. Even if he did shoot him in the heart or lungs bear still could been on top of him before it expired after a heart lung shot. Could i do it idk, my mind would pry go into oh sh** mode. He's a hell of a hunter and bow shot. Also if i remember right didnt they find out his guides rifle was jammed after he shot the griz?


A reputable guide would have never let a client with a bow run at a grizzly with a bow.this Wells guy better stop playing the lottery cuz he used his one chance up.he got awful lucky he isnt bear chit


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hoyt Bowhunter said:


> Ill pry get eatin alive by people after this post and go back to work, but when you run to close the distance to head off a grizzly bear before it gets to thick cover, and it picks its head up and see's you 10yds away, and the guide with the iron sight rifle is 150yds away. Ethical or not if your confident in your shooting ability and equipment yeah i dont blame him for shooting it between the eyes in a kill or be killed situation. Even if he did shoot him in the heart or lungs bear still could been on top of him before it expired after a heart lung shot. Could i do it idk, my mind would pry go into oh sh** mode. He's a hell of a hunter and bow shot. Also if i remember right didnt they find out his guides rifle was jammed after he shot the griz?


This is correct. I remember when Lethal Flight hit the shelves. Definitely ahead of the times in the hunting/videoing world.
Tim was shooting clay pigeons out of the air with a bow at the end of the video. Poor clay pigeons...good thing he didn't throw a spear at them.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

He has a sidearm on his belt....


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> He has a sidearm on his belt....


He is still the guides responsibity if something goes wrong,thats why u cant hunt bears without a guide up there


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

JMart294 said:


> lol..... I'm not going to support a company that doesn't support a legal hunting method. That's why I will not buy from Mathews or Under Armor. and also I'm a fruit of the loom guy myself.


You should listen to the gritty bowmen podcast on the spearing issue. Under armour will not lose a wink of sleep if every hunter stopped buying their hunting clothing. It is such a small entity of their company. The video in which they dropped the sarah bowmar was definitely questionable towards putting hunting in good light at best. I completely support spearing if you are able. Which Josh Bowmar is definitely qualified. Him running around spreading blood all over and being crazy is what got him and his wife in trouble. If he wants to act that way, dont post the video. The contract undoubtably would say something about representing the company in the best manner possible, and that did not happen in this case. It's not about under armour not supporting spear hunting, but rather the backlash under armour would take in all their other entities, due to one bad example. 
Just a business decision, not necessarily a decision that means they dont support hunting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Ruttin1 said:


> Well that was ethical! Head shots, really? Who does that?


If ethical means quick and painless kills, I would love to hear you define a more ethical shot.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks for the heads up yeah not my type of guy


most folks probably don't like you to be honest lmao


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

welcome to the 2016 version of AT, I didn't know their were so many sissies, it just keeps getting worse


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Great videos. 

A bow company is trying to sell bows for $1000. A guy with a $20 spear kills a deer showing that you don't have to have a $1000 bow. The bow company decides to not sponsor a spear hunter. 

The bow company should have kept the guy and made him show all the times when he could not make the kill with the spear and then said if he had only had a bow.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

IN_Varmntr said:


> If ethical means quick and painless kills, I would love to hear you define a more ethical shot.


Quick and painless because he nailed it. Ok to shoot at the back of the skull on a deer with your bow if it is facing away from you?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> welcome to the 2016 version of AT, I didn't know their were so many sissies, it just keeps getting worse


yup


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Xlr8n said:


> Animal or human?? The blood loss rate on the human was pretty impressive! lol


I guess he has lost at least one lmao. I forgot about that.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> most folks probably don't like you to be honest lmao


Lol yep


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Ruttin1 said:


> Quick and painless because he nailed it. Ok to shoot at the back of the skull on a deer with your bow if it is facing away from you?


I wouldn't do it. Not because I feel it's unethical, but because I don't feel I have that level of skill. I currently won't take a shot beyond a certain yardage but if I felt my skill level allowed me to do so then absolutely I would.

I also won't sit here and whine about someone else successfully doing it.

The guy shoots birds out of the air with a bow. He's repeatedly proven his capability for amazing shots. I'm going trust him with his judgement on a shot that I have no control over.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

I got a spear, I throw it occasionally guess I need the bug to hit if I carry it in the woods huge blade nice an sharp stick a deer with an arrow it runs off leaves a trail to follow, stick one with a spear same concept. I tried myself to a challenge to hunt Trad I'm now successful trad hunter. Ethics limitations u watch his show he's not just throwing a spear he's hunting he's prepared an he waits for the right moment. A spear from pratice is way more difficult then a bow. But if your prepared an ready when the moment arises that's not unethical, Matthews dropped Tim Wells, Matthews dropped a dealer in South Ga for giving an honest review in field an stream. Matthews is ran by a bunch of hypocrites you sell a product to kill animals but you drop a sponsored hunter because he's tasked himself to spear hunt. You drop a bow shop in South Ga because the owner tested your latest bow against the competitor's an it got spanked in all category's sounds like Matthews is fallen to the wayside An given into the left side of things. Hate to hear it, UA, dicks sporting goods, an now Matthews have all given into the anti hunters even though u market An sell hunting items crazy world we live in.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Rg176bnc said:


> I guess he has lost at least one lmao. I forgot about that.


That video to me was very impressive, his composure saved his life...not many people would live through that, though I'm sure most think they would.

As for the grizz...I watched an interview with him, not a direct quote, but he said something to the effect of..

" many people ask me about that grizz hunt, and if I meant to shoot him in the head, my answer is, that's between me and the bear"

I like Tim, he is as talented as they come, and doesn't BS, he does his thing, and nobody should try to emulate him, he is a different breed.

Lately he has been emphasizing the food aspects of his hunting, and for TV, I think that's great...weather here eats the raccoons he shoots like he says he does is none of my business, I assume he does, but if not, showcasing the food aspect of what he is hunting on TV is a good move.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Mathews dropped a ton of shooters, many are theorizing that it's because they plan on making some big name pro staff hires. Tim Wells in the grand scheme of things probably doesn't sell that many bows. I couldn't understand never shooting a bow I like again just because they don't sponsor my favorite guy, must be a gay thing


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A reputable guide would have never let a client with a bow run at a grizzly with a bow.this Wells guy better stop playing the lottery cuz he used his one chance up.he got awful lucky he isnt bear chit


Darrin , The Ph that me and my brother have used like 14 times told use he guided Tim and told us some of the stuff he wanted to do . Also he also told us a funny story when he first meet Tim .

Tim: Do you have any idea who I am 
Guide : no , am I suppose to . 
Tim: I'm Tim Wells 
Guide : Ok 
Tim : I have a TV show 
Guide : Good for you 
Tim : I am also the best shot in the world 
Guide : Really !!

Tim also went on to wound some animals on that trip .


----------



## BoneBuster28 (Nov 16, 2010)

samhel said:


> You should listen to the gritty bowmen podcast on the spearing issue. Under armour will not lose a wink of sleep if every hunter stopped buying their hunting clothing. It is such a small entity of their company. The video in which they dropped the sarah bowmar was definitely questionable towards putting hunting in good light at best. I completely support spearing if you are able. Which Josh Bowmar is definitely qualified. Him running around spreading blood all over and being crazy is what got him and his wife in trouble. If he wants to act that way, dont post the video. The contract undoubtably would say something about representing the company in the best manner possible, and that did not happen in this case. It's not about under armour not supporting spear hunting, but rather the backlash under armour would take in all their other entities, due to one bad example.
> Just a business decision, not necessarily a decision that means they dont support hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This^^^^

Also all these people that say they don't support Under Armour I suppose you don't support Nike, Reebok, or basically any other popular sporting goods company. Under Armour has actually helped the hunting community by donating tons of money towards conservation while the others are huge Anti hunters and support the wrong side. Nike despises hunters but yet I hear no one complaining about them! Were all on the same team here folks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Its always the same guys on this site knocking other hunters or hunting shows. They are the same guys who have never taken a bad shot, never wounded and animal, their methods are
the only way, they have thousands of posts cus they have nothing better to do with their lives besides complain on an internet forum. 

95% of the things people post on here are things they heard from somebody else.

If the man wants to hunt with a spear I say kuddos to him. 
If he wants to walk up to a grizzly and kill it with an arrow to his head then thats his prerogative.
From what I've seen of Tim Wells, on his show, is that the man is one hell of a shot, hes killed tons of animals and the dude is entertaining.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

As everybody here knows, a heart shot animal can go well over 100 yards. Tim was less than 10 yards when he took the shot. He can knock a bird out of the sky at 30 yards. I'm sure at ten yards, he was more confident in putting the shot between the eyes, than his ability to out run that bear.
When it comes to the he said she said :gossip: BS, If you didn't see it or hear it why would you spread this sissy azz crap. Jealousy never shows ones good side. In fact it makes one look and sound like a little sissy.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a heart shot Lion by Bill Epeards. The lion didn't even act like it was hit. He just charged.


----------



## 3doesdown (Jun 11, 2014)

I think tim is one hell of a hunter,bow shot.i have the relentless pursuit dvd at home that has the grizzly shot being discussed.and its not tim running up on the griz.it is a friend of his and is on his show. it also shows a miss or two on the show.maybe Mathews will come out with a carbon spear w waffle handle and levi will be throwing it soon.more power to him I say


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

3doesdown said:


> I think tim is one hell of a hunter,bow shot.i have the relentless pursuit dvd at home that has the grizzly shot being discussed.and its not tim running up on the griz.it is a friend of his and is on his show. it also shows a miss or two on the show.maybe Mathews will come out with a carbon spear w waffle handle and levi will be throwing it soon.more power to him I say


Levi shoots an Elite for awhile now so no more waffles for him.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thats it im buying an Oneida if its good enough for this Wells guy its good enough for me!


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

zap said:


> yup


It's not AT - it's men in general. Pu$$ified. My Dad was a Ranger in VN, avid hunter/outdoorsman and very good athlete. Other than the military part I'm basically a copy of him. My brother and I grew up in the same house, same parents and he looks like my Dad and I favor my Mom. My brother is the most unathletic guy I've ever seen and that's fine. He was also good looking and had the ladies. He kinda looks like Jean Claude Van Damme without the muscles.

His wife also wears the pants in the family. He is the epitome of this metro unmanly thing that's swept the country. I wish I could find the meme but it reminds me of him. The one where the guy has on jeans, plaid flannel shirt and long thick beard. At the bottom it says if you look like this and can't change a flat tire - shave and wear something else.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Dickenscpa said:


> I agree with you 100%. There are a few traits in humans that drive me CRAZY. 1)Laziness 2)Brown nose 3) Pass the buck aka won't take responsibility 4) Throwing others under the bus for self preservation.
> 
> When I hire someone at my firm, their employment contract I have them sign has the 4 above in there as grounds for termination.
> 
> ...


 Right on brutha!!


----------



## 3doesdown (Jun 11, 2014)

scotty c you been living under a rock??levi is making the switch.reswitch??and I meant more power to tim.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

IL John said:


> Legal doesn't mean it's ethical , he spears livestock deer behind high fences. Kudos to Mathews


Who cares how you get a kill, you hunt to put meat in the freezer. I could care less what others people think of how I or anyone else chooses to to take game. If your looking for ethical sportsmanship you might want to try golf.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Ruttin1 said:


> Quick and painless because he nailed it. Ok to shoot at the back of the skull on a deer with your bow if it is facing away from you?


 Ethical is too often defined in hard and fast rules. Don't do this, don't do that, and folks don't even know why...

Ethics should be related to ability. Which is more ethical, me ( or you) taking a 50yd shot when we only practice at 40yds, or a dedicated ,talented hardcore archer taking a 70yd shot??

Wells has more experience, knowledge and better instincts than half the folks on AT put together. He's talented. Not infallible but dam talented. Less than 1% of bowhunters ( and I put myself in this category) would have the correct instant decision making (instinct) , sand and ability to run towards an apex predator and shoot them between the eyes. 

It's unethical for you or me to lead the Packers down the field with 2:00 minutes left, but it's not for Aaron Rodgers....see the difference?

What's wrong for some to attempt is well within the grasp of others. I will call a spade a spade if someone is a complete blowhard moron, but I will try to learn from and emulate those that are experts inn their field.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> As everybody here knows, a heart shot animal can go well over 100 yards. Tim was less than 10 yards when he took the shot. He can knock a bird out of the sky at 30 yards. I'm sure at ten yards, he was more confident in putting the shot between the eyes, than his ability to out run that bear.
> When it comes to the he said she said :gossip: BS, If you didn't see it or hear it why would you spread this sissy azz crap. Jealousy never shows ones good side. In fact it makes one look and sound like a little sissy.


Sissy! That's the word I was looking for! As in, it's kind of sissy to repeatedly kiss the azz of a "celebrity" by citing all of his cool kill shots, brass balls, badass-ness, etc. With all due respect, it eventually just sounds......sissy.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

MAD 6 said:


> Who cares how you get a kill, you hunt to put meat in the freezer. I could care less what others people think of how I or anyone else chooses to to take game. If your looking for ethical sportsmanship you might want to try golf.


Spotlighting deer okay?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Juneauhunt said:


> Sissy! That's the word I was looking for! As in, it's kind of sissy to repeatedly kiss the azz of a "celebrity" by citing all of his cool kill shots, brass balls, badass-ness, etc. With all due respect, it eventually just sounds......sissy.


Junie: I've been to 3 state fairs , five county fairs and a goat roping and have never seen anything like what you just typed. If someone is impressed by a true professional like Tim Wells and feels that others might also like to see or know about that professional, makes them a sissy. Just curious, where did you learn that.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Junie: I've been to 3 state fairs , five county fairs and a goat roping and have never seen anything like what you just typed. If someone is impressed by a true professional like Tim Wells and feels that others might also like to see or know about that professional, makes them a sissy. Just curious, where did you learn that.


You seemed to have taken that personally when it was meant for those displaying a schoolyard-esque, hero-worship, don't-you-say-anything-bad-about-my-buddy type of silliness. If it doesn't apply to you, then don't worry about it. You used the word "sissy" and I borrowed it, having chuckled at the entire thread and longing for the right term. Where did I learn that? I learned it from Life, my friend. Simply, from Life.

Loving my stabilizer straps, btw. :wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

It sort of made things personnel when you used my quote to make your point. Over the past 30 years of Hunting expos I have personally met quite a few "professional Hunters" 
Dan Fitzgerald, Bob Folkrod, Noel Feather, Ted Nugent, The Drury Boys, Stan Pots, Myles Keller, Jim Shockey just to name a few. The only two that really impressed me have been 
Tim Wells and Byron Ferguson. Two totally different styles and personalities but both to me are true professionals. If liking them and talking them up makes me a Sissy then sign me up.:wink:
Btw: Glad to hear you love our stabilizer straps.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

IN_Varmntr said:


> If ethical means quick and painless kills, I would love to hear you define a more ethical shot.


One that has the highest chance of being successful at quick and painless. A headshot is highly effective but very low percentage. A bear's brain isn't much bigger than a softball. The lungs are much larger than a deer's lungs...

There is a reason that nobody takes headshots on deer, elk, other game animals with a bow. And even hardly ever with a gun


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> It sort of made things personnel when you used my quote to make your point. Over the past 30 years of Hunting expos I have personally met quite a few "professional Hunters"
> Dan Fitzgerald, Bob Folkrod, Noel Feather, Ted Nugent, The Drury Boys, Stan Pots, Myles Keller, Jim Shockey just to name a few. The only two that really impressed me have been
> Tim Wells and Byron Ferguson. Two totally different styles and personalities but both to me are true professionals. If liking them and talking them up makes me a Sissy then sign me up.:wink:
> Btw: Glad to hear you love our stabilizer straps.


I used your quote because you called people "sissy". I was of the opinion that people were sissies, too. No big deal.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think anybody could get a shot that would have killed any quicker or painless than the shot Tim took. At ten yards, he can hit a golf ball size target every time, especially when his life was on the line. Like was stated, the brain of a grizzly is softball size and much easier to hit. 
Again, a heart shot bear can go well over 100 yards and Tim doesn't run that fast.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Juneauhunt said:


> I used your quote because you called people "sissy". I was of the opinion that people were sissies, too. No big deal.


No Worries!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> Sissy! That's the word I was looking for! As in, it's kind of sissy to repeatedly kiss the azz of a "celebrity" by citing all of his cool kill shots, brass balls, badass-ness, etc. With all due respect, it eventually just sounds......sissy.


Seems like someone will be buying and Oneida bow .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> It sort of made things personnel when you used my quote to make your point. Over the past 30 years of Hunting expos I have personally met quite a few "professional Hunters"
> Dan Fitzgerald, Bob Folkrod, Noel Feather, Ted Nugent, The Drury Boys, Stan Pots, Myles Keller, Jim Shockey just to name a few. The only two that really impressed me have been
> Tim Wells and Byron Ferguson. Two totally different styles and personalities but both to me are true professionals. If liking them and talking them up makes me a Sissy then sign me up.:wink:
> Btw: Glad to hear you love our stabilizer straps.


Rud elbows with some big wigs , lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pope125: Rud elbows with some big wigs , lol

This just happens to be the nature of my business. For the last 25 or so years, I gotten paid to go to about 15 hunting shows a year. So yea you might say I have rubbed elbows with most of the "big wigs". I've also been invited to hunt free in S. Africa, New Brunswick and at least 20 different states in the USA.

Pope125 You pay to go to the biggest hunting shows in the world, and pay guides to take you hunting. *Is that sarcasm or jealousy in your above statement.*:dontknow:


----------



## Lost Sheep (Oct 24, 2013)

Juneauhunt said:


> Spotlighting deer okay?


The dude said "hunt" not "poach". Get a grip man.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

pope125 said:


> Darrin , The Ph that me and my brother have used like 14 times told use he guided Tim and told us some of the stuff he wanted to do . Also he also told us a funny story when he first meet Tim .
> 
> Tim: Do you have any idea who I am
> Guide : no , am I suppose to .
> ...


Lol what a crock of ****

Typical "my buddy's buddy told me" story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Lol what a crock of ****
> 
> Typical "my buddy's buddy told me" story
> 
> ...


kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

For all of you that say spear hunting is unethical you are ignorant! Its still puting a blade on a stick through an animal. Some people lack the skill and patience it takes to make a lethal hit. I bought a spear and practice with it. Plan on spearing some piggys this February.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ruttin1 said:


> Well that was ethical! Head shots, really? Who does that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Instant death and you're playing the ethical card? :zip:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

How is that oneida working for Tim? Is he shooting birds out of the air with it?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Dickenscpa said:


> I agree with you 100%. There are a few traits in humans that drive me CRAZY. 1)Laziness 2)Brown nose 3) Pass the buck aka won't take responsibility 4) Throwing others under the bus for self preservation.
> 
> When I hire someone at my firm, their employment contract I have them sign has the 4 above in there as grounds for termination.


Where do I sign? The current management "team" I work with does all of the above.


----------



## pokem (Apr 27, 2015)

Im sure he is very lethal with it. He is an instict shooter "no sights" . Not to many renowned bowhunters shooting without sights nowdays that im aware of. Especially using a compound and taking game at crazy distances. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

jim p said:


> How is that oneida working for Tim? Is he shooting birds out of the air with it?


Tim makes a living killing animals. I haven't seen him since last year. My guess he is either killing with it or he isn't shooting for them.:wink:


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> pope125: Rud elbows with some big wigs , lol
> 
> This just happens to be the nature of my business. For the last 25 or so years, I gotten paid to go to about 15 hunting shows a year. So yea you might say I have rubbed elbows with most of the "big wigs". I've also been invited to hunt free in S. Africa, New Brunswick and at least 20 different states in the USA.
> 
> Pope125 You pay to go to the biggest hunting shows in the world, and pay guides to take you hunting. *Is that sarcasm or jealousy in your above statement.*:dontknow:


Have you"rubbed elbows" with Iceman?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Chuck "Ice Man" Liddell? No sir but had Tim Sylvia in my booth. What a ginormous man.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Chuck "Ice Man" Liddell? No sir but had Tim Sylvia in my booth. What a ginormous man.


No the Ice man from AT


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't understand why these companies are against killing animals with spears. It is ok to kill them with our bows, but not any other way? You are either for killing or you are not. My goal is to harvest the animal. If I want to stab it with something other than an arrow why is that so frowned upon. Letting the blood out is letting the blood out no matter how you do it. The quicker the better and a freakin 2 foot long spear blade will most certainly do it better than a measly little arrow head. Kudos to Tim for doing it his way.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> No the Ice man from AT


No sir: Would know him if I stepped on him. I have met hundreds of AT'ers at the hunting shows. To meet 40-50 people at a show is pretty common. Remembering all of them. Well lets say, among other things, I have a short memory at times.:embara:


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

The problem is not the method of which animals are taken. It's how it is presented to the public. The ignorant hunters (many in this thread) say they could care less what other people think. Wake up. Those other people are the people that could take away your right to hunt one day. Would you care then?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> I don't understand why these companies are against killing animals with spears. It is ok to kill them with our bows, but not any other way? You are either for killing or you are not. My goal is to harvest the animal. If I want to stab it with something other than an arrow why is that so frowned upon. Letting the blood out is letting the blood out no matter how you do it. The quicker the better and a freakin 2 foot long spear blade will most certainly do it better than a measly little arrow head. Kudos to Tim for doing it his way.


I don't know that they are against killing animals with spears. My guess they are upset because they are paying him to kill animals with their bow.:wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I dont think its a good idea that people watch this Wells guy and jump on the spear band wagon.there would be a whole lot of wounded animala.im sure he dedicates a lot of time to practice where most guys that would try and emulate him wouldnt which would would a lot of game


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont think its a good idea that people watch this Wells guy and jump on the spear band wagon.there would be a whole lot of wounded animala.im sure he dedicates a lot of time to practice where most guys that would try and emulate him wouldnt which would would a lot of game


:lol:

Who in their right mind would emulate a TV hunter?.......oh, we see a lot of that don't we....:wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who in their right mind would emulate a TV hunter?.......oh, we see a lot of that don't we....:wink:


Im with you,but there are a lot of nut huggers here


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

My guess they're AGAINST spears cause not much profit in them...YET!!!!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who in their right mind would emulate a TV hunter?.......oh, we see a lot of that don't we....:wink:


I like doing shady stuff so i try to emulate my TV hero Spook Spann


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im with you,but there are a lot of nut huggers here


Is that the same as a quiver sniffer?

If not please explain the difference......:wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> Is that the same as a quiver sniffer?
> 
> If not please explain the difference......:wink:


Same


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> I don't know that they are against killing animals with spears. My guess they are upset because they are paying him to kill animals with their bow.:wink:[/QUOTE
> I think your wrong Jim. They don't want to have to deal with the blowback UA did. He uses all sorts of weapons on his show. Plus he stated " they told me to stop using the spear". Not, you can only use a bow.


----------

